# Vets are a complete waste of time and money.



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2010)

In reading the forums here for the last couple years, I would anecdotally say that about %90 of time that a visit to the vet is mentioned it is a complete waste of time and money.
For every post where somebody says that "The Vet cured my tort! Yay!!" there are about 10 others where the visit was completely and totally unneeded, or the vet had no clue what the problem was or how to treat it.
If your friend sneezes while in the same room as your tort, you don't need to rush him to the Vet "just to be safe". If he goes a couple hours without eating, he probably isn't dying. If one of his toenails is too long, no need to call 911.
If you cannot tell the difference between a genuine important health issue and an imaginary one, you probably shouldn't have pets.
(the examples have been edited out by moderator out of courtesy to the OP's in the examples)


----------



## Candy (Mar 30, 2010)

I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test. I was very surprised because I had always heard on here that vets only charged like $10.00 to $20.00 for a test.  What's should the going price be?


----------



## bettinge (Mar 30, 2010)

Candy said:


> I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test. I was very surprised because I had always heard on here that vets only charged like $10.00 to $20.00 for a test.  What's should the going price be?



$20 at my vet! But if its a tort they have not seen, a $55 exam is also necessary!



Shelly said:


> In reading the forums here for the last couple years, I would anecdotally say that about %90 of time that a visit to the vet is mentioned it is a complete waste of time and money.
> For every post where somebody says that "The Vet cured my tort! Yay!!" there are about 10 others where the visit was completely and totally unneeded, or the vet had no clue what the problem was or how to treat it.
> If your friend sneezes while in the same room as your tort, you don't need to rush him to the Vet "just to be safe". If he goes a couple hours without eating, he probably isn't dying. If one of his toenails is too long, no need to call 911.
> If you cannot tell the difference between a genuine important health issue and an imaginary one, you probably shouldn't have pets.



Shelly,

I think you are right, but its 10% of the time that the torts life may have been saved. Perhaps thats the number we should focus on.

Sometimes piece of mind is worth a little money.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Candy said:


> I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test.



I worked for a vet for 4 years when I was young. To do a fecal, a small amount of poop is dissolved in saline solution and a drop is placed on a slide and looked at under the microscope. It literally takes less than 2-3 minutes of labor with $0 cost for materials.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 30, 2010)

I always say - better safe than sorry. I would rather pay extra to see a vet than not go and have one die.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 30, 2010)

I can understand where you're coming from. I have been known to rush my dogs to the vet when a saner person would have waited it out...(i.e. rushing my chihuahua to the ER vet at 2 AM when she had a small bump on her head *cough cough*)

I do think it was a bit rude to say certain people shouldn't have pets, and then call them out by posting links to their threads...



Shelly said:


> If you cannot tell the difference between a genuine important health issue and an imaginary one, you probably shouldn't have pets.



I would rather people be overly concerned than negligent, but that's just me 

It irritates me MUCH more when people think there is something wrong with their tortoise but DON'T take it to the vet...

I also think some of it comes with experience. At any sign of illness I'm rushing my 10-month old hatchling to the vet. A more experienced keeper might have more knowledge about illnesses and various symptoms. Like kimber said, better safe than sorry.

eta: And saying vets are a "complete waste of time and money" is just a little harsh IMO


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree - it doesn't seem right to post links like that. We always say no question is a dumb question and then here we are making fun of them.


----------



## jackrat (Mar 30, 2010)

And it's not rocket science to learn to do your own fecals.Our family does them on all of our animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2010)

In *my opinion,* your average, ordinary animal vet doesn't know that much about turtle/tortoise veterinary care. Not talking about first aid, any vet can take care of first aid...but tortoise stuff, like respiratory infections, shell cracks, impaction...you know, the big kickers. And its not easy to prescribe the correct dosage for an animal you aren't familiar with, or even to know what type of medication to treat than animal with. So, the biggest vet problem a tortoise keeper runs into is finding a qualified tortoise vet.

I always provided my children with my own first aid. I did all that on my own without taking them to the doctor for every little thing. And I've followed through with that mind set on my tortoise care. If its first aid, I do it myself. Common sense. Even shell repair.

Having said that, if someone has the $$$ and they want to take their tortoise to the vet, then more power to them. Its an individual choice. And maybe it will help that vet to gain a little bit more tortoise knowledge.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't know, I've only taken a tortoise to a vet once, so long ago I don't remember when it was, I'm thinking around 1985. He almost killed the tortoise overdosing it and I still had to pay him. I never taken a tortoise or turtle to a vet since. 
I believe most of what I've heard other people taking tortoises to a vet for is unnecessary. *In my opinion*, if someone's tortoise has that many problems that often they need to take a serious look at their tortoise keeping methods.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Shelly said:


> (the examples have been edited out by moderator out of courtesy to the OP's in the examples)



Since these threads are "public domain" as it were, I see no reason that you needed to do that. I don't feel there is a reason why I can't express my opinion regarding them, since they are there for everyone to see and form their own opinions.


----------



## terryo (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm very fortunate to have a Vet that has treated reptiles in our zoo for many years. I've never had a sick turtle except once. I was renovating my yard one year, and I had to take in my 30 year old Ornate who had hibernated all her life. She dug under in her viv. and no matter what temp. I put in there she wouldn't come out. After a few weeks she got a RI, and I had to take her to the Vet. She was dehydrated, and needed antibiotics. He immediately hydrated her, and gave her a shot. For seven days I had to give shots. It was awful, but she recovered completely. If you have an experienced Vet, and you can't help the animal yourself, then, IMHO, the Vet is the way to go.

"If you cannot tell the difference between a genuine important health issue and an imaginary one, you probably shouldn't have pets."

I can't agree with this, because there are plenty of new pet owners who don't have the experience to diagnose an illness, and then medicate it themselves. But this doesn't mean that they shouldn't have a pet.


----------



## matt41gb (Mar 30, 2010)

You said "vets are a complete waste of time" I'm assuming you only mean vets that see reptiles?? Most vets only deal with mammals, so saying that they are a complete waste of time is false. I've worked for a vet for the last 4 years and he has saved many dogs/cats lives. You just can't say that they are a waste of time. You have to be responsible and choose a vet that can deal with your specific species. That's what most people fail to do. 

-Matt


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 30, 2010)

matt41gb said:


> You said "vets are a complete waste of time" I'm assuming you only mean vets that see reptiles?? Most vets only deal with mammals, so saying that they are a complete waste of time is false. I've worked for a vet for the last 4 years and he has saved many dogs/cats lives. You just can't say that they are a waste of time. You have to be responsible and choose a vet that can deal with your specific species. That's what most people fail to do.
> 
> -Matt



Good point Matt, I took the OP to mean all vets, including those that work with mammals. I'm sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Make no mistake. A knowledgable, ethical Vet that charges a fair fee is worth his weight in gold. I only wish I knew one.
I know there must be many, but in my experience they are somewhat rare.
Add to that people that will race their animal (of any kind) to the vet for no real reason other than paranoia, and you have a situation where MANY MANY people are going to get ripped off bigtime. 
Visiting these forums has reinforced this belief to a very great extent.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 30, 2010)

I am taking Taco to a vet next Wednesday for a physical and a fecal. Will he be able to get the sample if I'm not able to "catch a turd" between now and then?

I am doing it because lately Taco is eating even less than before, and the last time I weighed her she had dropped a little weight. I feel like I should have had her checked for parasites a long time ago, and I want to establish a relationship with a herp vet for a baseline evaluation should any serious illness or injury ever arise.


----------



## Candy (Mar 30, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test.
> ...



They saw Dale about 1 or so ago and did an exam. They told me that they send it out and they would get the results the next day which I found kind of strange since when I took him before the told me the same day and they didn't have to send it out. 



Stephanie Logan said:


> I am taking Taco to a vet next Wednesday for a physical and a fecal. Will he be able to get the sample if I'm not able to "catch a turd" between now and then?
> 
> I am doing it because lately Taco is eating even less than before, and the last time I weighed her she had dropped a little weight. I feel like I should have had her checked for parasites a long time ago, and I want to establish a relationship with a herp vet for a baseline evaluation should any serious illness or injury ever arise.



I myself would get a sample before I went. I wouldn't want them fooling around back there.  Poor Taco.  Hopefully he gets a treat when he's done.


----------



## chairman (Mar 30, 2010)

IMO, when it comes to reptiles, most vets are pretty much only good for securing and administering meds that can't be purchased legally on the open market. Oh, and fecals for those of us that don't have adequate microscopes. My first ever vet visit with one of my torts was with a WC hingeback that wouldn't eat anything from the moment I got him. After 4 or 5 weeks I called around all the local vets and found one who "specialized" in reptiles. We went into the exam room and the vet took a quick look at my tort and then went back to his office to grab his reptile textbook from vet school. He then dropped my tort into a very deep bucket of water to see if he'd float lopsided (hingebacks sink like a rock, btw), and then we got sent home after paying $35 for playing dunk the tortoise. PRIOR to going to the vet I was soaking the little guy in a solution of electrolytes and liquid vitamins, and after 4 months of continuing to do the same, he finally got with the program. It has been about 7 years since then and he's still doing fine... though I'm not sure how much the vet had to do with it. Also btw, this vet is on the TFO list, though I can't guarantee whether the listed vets were the ones to 'help' me or not. It has been a couple years.

I think the biggest problem is that there isn't enough money in herps to make knowing too much about them worthwhile for most vets. People spend thousands of dollars on treatments for dogs but will toss a sic RES into the nearest stream and buy another one at the local 5 and dime. Maybe one day I'll hit the lottery, go to vet school, and make it a personal goal to hemorrhage cash trying to forward the science of treating tortoises. Until then, I'll stick with common sense, google, and the advice of veteran keepers, unless there's a serious medical emergency, and then I'll roll the dice with another vet.


----------



## matt41gb (Mar 30, 2010)

Candy said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > Candy said:
> ...





Sometimes at the animal hospital I work for, we will send out fecals to test for specific parasites like giardia, which are hard to find.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow I'm sorry so many people have had bad vet experiences. I have a great tort vet for Trevor with which we have a great relationship. As much as I've learned here on the forum, the vet has pointed out a few very important things that I didn't learn here. She has treated him for two different parasites and generally gave me a lot of advice about his growth and care. I think the cost is very reasonable, but I'm the type that would spend any amount I could afford on my baby. Visits are $55 (we go once a year), and fecal exams are about $15 (and there is actually quite a bit of labor and expertise involved, plus you have to have a good microscope, so I think $15 is a very good deal!). She has spent almost an hour with us each time I came in. We chat a lot too. I have no idea how this vet makes any money between the low cost and time spent with patients (maybe higher cost procedures?). I would not go to just any vet, and if this vet hadn't impressed me on the first visit, I wouldn't have returned. I never thought I would be a once a year vet goer plus two fecal tests a year tort owner, but now I am a believer in preventative care.

Trevor is nice enough to provide a fresh fecal sample each time he goes in.  But yes, bring your own. It can be stored in the fridge (I double bag), and best to provide it within 24 hours. I start saving poops a couple days before, and throw out one if I get a fresher one.

I think at a bare minimum, a check up when you get the tort, and regular fecal tests, and establishing the vet for emergencies is very important. I plan to go a step further and take Trevor in yearly as he's still growing. Maybe after that we can cease the check ups, but I like the peace of mind. The vet always notices stuff I don't (like the top of his tail falling off! It's ok though), and she is very informative.

Best wishes.


----------



## 2Paisan (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all, well I gues I am on the not a waste of time side but then we have a very special herp vet that is less than 2 miles from our house. He helped me a ton with our tort Frankie while the reptile expert in our home was gone for 2 weeks and Frankie had an RI infection. Dr. B helped me with dosages, supported me as I learned to do injections on the tort (which I had never done before) dehydration, even getting tort back on eating. He has also addressed some special issues as Frankie came with some evidence of diet swings (not enough calcium/too much calcium). He has answered emails for us for a couple of weeks after her illness to make sure that Frankie was really better. I think if any pet is very sick it is very helpful if a doc that knows that animal is available. I know ours helped me.

Nancy


----------



## fifthdawn (Mar 31, 2010)

I think when it comes to disease and illness, compared to humans, animals just doesn't have an extensively long list. Not to say that animals arn't capable of having such a list, but I'm betting if we look at veteraniary text books, the list and treatment would probably be memorable.

With that said, many of the time, we can tell whats wrong with a pet because unlike humans, animals can't choose to hide symptoms. Many of the illness can probably be home treated. The only time you really need to go to a vet is fecal test unless you know how to do it yourself, surgery and x-rays since we don't have the equipments, and antibiotics.

Rarely will there be any pet problems that doesn't fall into that one of those categories. If its a problem that just doesn't seem to have a diagnosis, then I'm willing to bet the vet probably doesn't know the disease either.


----------



## matt41gb (Mar 31, 2010)

fifthdawn said:


> I think when it comes to disease and illness, compared to humans, animals just doesn't have an extensively long list. Not to say that animals arn't capable of having such a list, but I'm betting if we look at veteraniary text books, the list and treatment would probably be memorable.
> 
> With that said, many of the time, we can tell whats wrong with a pet because unlike humans, animals can't choose to hide symptoms. Many of the illness can probably be home treated. The only time you really need to go to a vet is fecal test unless you know how to do it yourself, surgery and x-rays since we don't have the equipments, and antibiotics.
> 
> Rarely will there be any pet problems that doesn't fall into that one of those categories. If its a problem that just doesn't seem to have a diagnosis, then I'm willing to bet the vet probably doesn't know the disease either.



I strongly disagree with your statement. The list of disease and illness in animals is endless. Now I'm talking about dogs and cats here since I work with them at that level. They get a lot of the same diseases that people do. Hyper/hypothyroidism, cancers, cataracts, allergies, pneumonia, blood diseases, fungal infections, AIDS, and the list keeps going. Veterinarians need to know the same things M.D.s do. There is just less risk of malpractice suits in the veterinary world. I've been a veterinary technician for four years now, and I'm amazed at the things my Dr. has to remember. He will forget more than I'll ever learn. 

-Matt


----------



## fifthdawn (Mar 31, 2010)

I was just talking about tortoises. I'm not saying they can't get certain disease. I have a feeling for reptiles, there is very little documented illnesses.

Majority of the problems we tend to see on forums are temperature or humidity problem, which are even disease. The rest of the majority is either impaction, worms, or RI. Rarily will it be anything else which is why most the time, vet visits seems useless.


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 1, 2010)

I see what you're saying now. I'll have to ask my herp vet what kinds of other diseases/illnesses turtles and torts get other than the norm.


----------



## moswen (Apr 1, 2010)

Candy said:


> I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test. I was very surprised because I had always heard on here that vets only charged like $10.00 to $20.00 for a test.  What's should the going price be?



my vet charges $19.00 for a fecal test but then another $5.00 for "fecal dispasal"!!!! really, just give me the poop back and i'll keep my five and flush it down the toilet when i get home.... but i've never actually said anything because it's only $5 lol...


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 1, 2010)

moswen said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the vet yesterday to ask about a fecal test for the torts and they said that they wanted $48.00 for the test. I was very surprised because I had always heard on here that vets only charged like $10.00 to $20.00 for a test.  What's should the going price be?
> ...



Fecal exams usually cost around $25, so you're actually paying less. It could vary from clinic to clinic, but I would that that's the average.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2010)

I can not agree with the OT my vet is fantastic and charges reasonable fees. Whenever I take in an unwanted turtle or tortoise it goes to the vet for a checkup and fecal, I just took in a russian who came to me with a RI, ( remember there is no such thing as a free tortoise), I would imagine it would depend on your vet.


----------



## Candy (Apr 1, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I can not agree with the OT my vet is fantastic and charges reasonable fees. Whenever I take in an unwanted turtle or tortoise it goes to the vet for a checkup and fecal, I just took in a russian who came to me with a RI, ( remember there is no such thing as a free tortoise), I would imagine it would depend on your vet.



Please tell me who your vet is. I think we live pretty close to each other and I am looking for a good vet.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2010)

dmmj said:


> remember there is no such thing as a free tortoise



I have had my 3 for about 10-13 years and they have not cost me a single cent.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2010)

Candy I live in La Verne CA, my vet's office is also in La Verne CA which is right next to pomona if you want my vets address and phone number let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 2, 2010)

Candy said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I can not agree with the OT my vet is fantastic and charges reasonable fees. Whenever I take in an unwanted turtle or tortoise it goes to the vet for a checkup and fecal, I just took in a russian who came to me with a RI, ( remember there is no such thing as a free tortoise), I would imagine it would depend on your vet.
> ...



I have a great vet in Claremont if you need a referral.


----------



## brymanda (Apr 4, 2010)

Shelly said:


> I have had my 3 for about 10-13 years and they have not cost me a single cent.



Free water, food and housing too? cool.


Btw, a comprehensive stool test for humans costs insurance around $255. And the protocol followed by the lab really isn't all that different. Just be grateful that veterinary medicine isn't charging the exorbitant prices human medicine costs, especially since the cost of veterinary school is pretty much the same as the cost of medical school. 

Part of the reason that vets don't often know much about tortoises is that it is only a minor part of the general curriculum. Tortoises aren't where the money are so only vets genuinely interested in learning about them are going to pursue that track. There's now a boarded specialty in reptile medicine so if you're looking for a good reptile vet, that's what you want to seek out.

Also, bear in mind that just because some people on this board may have years of experience in torts and have talked to other people with years of experience, there are also people like me who are just starting out and learning. If I think there's something wrong with my tort, I'm not going to trust myself to guess at the right solution. I could ask here, but you all can't see my tort, so what if you unknowingly gave me the wrong answer? I invested a lot of money in my torts between housing, heating, humidifying, etc, and they have sentimental meaning to me beyond the money. If a $55 vet call is what it takes to save them, I'll do it. And if there was nothing really wrong with them? Well, it was peace of mind, and next time I may not be so lucky.

Overall, I think this has been kind of a sad and judgemental thread. If your first child had his first fever and you had no idea what to do, would you look on the internet and take a guess? Or call up a doctor? And just like there are vets out there that aren't spectacular, there are definitely doctors out there that aren't great either. But don't draw generalizations about a profession that has dedicated a career to helping creatures that can't help themselves, for a lot less money and clout than their professional counterparts in the human world.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 4, 2010)

brymanda said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my 3 for about 10-13 years and they have not cost me a single cent.
> ...



Yup.


----------



## moswen (Apr 5, 2010)

the vet i took tula to two years ago charged me $80 to pick her up, turn her over, and say "she looks good. she's very active and friendly!" and proceed to tell me about a greek tort she had as a kid... she then told me that tula would "learn the sound of my voice" and come to be fed. i found that statement kind of interesting, being as to how i already knew that tortoises don't pick up the higher-pitched frequencies and actually can NOT hear human voices; most likely they know your footsteps or have already seen you if they are coming to you when you call them... 

so some vets are not as good as others, as has already been stated, and sometimes you do end up wasting your money. but i have peace of mind afterwards, and that's worth a lot to me! i find myself worrying a lot about my hatchlings because i love them so much and i'm so scared that they're going to be dying and i won't know it because animals are supposed to hide their discomforts to prevent them from being prayed upon as an "easy meal." and i've never had any tort besides tula before and i don't think a bear could kill her, she's a hardy 'ole gal! 

at this stage in my "experience chart" i would rather be safe than sorry, but i feel with experience i will be able to become a better judge. i think if a new tort owner wasn't worried about random things that seem abnormal to them then they probably don't care very much about their pet, and that's sad. 

i honestly feel that the time i've spent on this forum reading old posts and learning new things has been of more value to me than any amount of vet visits, but i still will not hesitate to take moswen or ayana or safina or even tula to the vet if they start to act a little funny. until i get more experience behind my belt and i can rule out an illness because mos didn't eat his breakfast, or he stayed too long in his hide, (or whatever, these are just random examples) i'd just like to hear someone else tell me that he looks fine. but this is just my opinion, and nothing more!


----------



## -EJ (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been self treating reptiles for about 35 years. That's because 35 years ago there were no reptile vets.

Tomorrow I'm taking one of my tortoises to a vet to help me save it's life. I've got a good idea of what is wrong but need the advice of an educated person to help me make an informed decision.

Most times a keeper waits until the last minute to take a pet to the vet in the hopes that they can save the bucks. 

I could be misreading this post but the person who posted shouldn't have pets.




Shelly said:


> In reading the forums here for the last couple years, I would anecdotally say that about %90 of time that a visit to the vet is mentioned it is a complete waste of time and money.
> For every post where somebody says that "The Vet cured my tort! Yay!!" there are about 10 others where the visit was completely and totally unneeded, or the vet had no clue what the problem was or how to treat it.
> If your friend sneezes while in the same room as your tort, you don't need to rush him to the Vet "just to be safe". If he goes a couple hours without eating, he probably isn't dying. If one of his toenails is too long, no need to call 911.
> If you cannot tell the difference between a genuine important health issue and an imaginary one, you probably shouldn't have pets.
> (the examples have been edited out by moderator out of courtesy to the OP's in the examples)


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2010)

brymanda said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my 3 for about 10-13 years and they have not cost me a single cent.
> ...



Excellent post!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 5, 2010)

"Btw, a comprehensive stool test for humans costs insurance around $255. And the protocol followed by the lab really isn't all that different. Just be grateful that veterinary medicine isn't charging the exorbitant prices human medicine costs, especially since the cost of veterinary school is pretty much the same as the cost of medical school. 

Part of the reason that vets don't often know much about tortoises is that it is only a minor part of the general curriculum. Tortoises aren't where the money are so only vets genuinely interested in learning about them are going to pursue that track. There's now a boarded specialty in reptile medicine so if you're looking for a good reptile vet, that's what you want to seek out.

Also, bear in mind that just because some people on this board may have years of experience in torts and have talked to other people with years of experience, there are also people like me who are just starting out and learning. If I think there's something wrong with my tort, I'm not going to trust myself to guess at the right solution. I could ask here, but you all can't see my tort, so what if you unknowingly gave me the wrong answer? I invested a lot of money in my torts between housing, heating, humidifying, etc, and they have sentimental meaning to me beyond the money. If a $55 vet call is what it takes to save them, I'll do it. And if there was nothing really wrong with them? Well, it was peace of mind, and next time I may not be so lucky.

Overall, I think this has been kind of a sad and judgemental thread. If your first child had his first fever and you had no idea what to do, would you look on the internet and take a guess? Or call up a doctor? And just like there are vets out there that aren't spectacular, there are definitely doctors out there that aren't great either. But don't draw generalizations about a profession that has dedicated a career to helping creatures that can't help themselves, for a lot less money and clout than their professional counterparts in the human world. "


I think this post says it all ! I agree with you Katie...excellent post.


----------



## goodsmeagol (Apr 18, 2010)

My last visit was a total waste of 100 bucks.
Lets see, (dye in the eye) yup looks all good, have a nice day.
Week later, irritated eye again, yey.

However, back to the vet I go this week to drop another $100...
Eye still stays closed for a few minutes if it has been closed for a bit.
His right eye opens right away, but it takes him time to open the left.
I am guessing it is 'sleep' getting dried out keeping ti closed...

Waste of money? Maybe, money well spent? Maybe too...


----------



## zzzdanz (Apr 19, 2010)

My vet is awesome and I'm lucky to have him.He specializes in reptiles and is a tort freak as well.
My last visit to him was for my beardie who wasn't looking to good.
I had blood work done,fecal,de-wormed, and meds given to me for a whop'n $50.At that price, I don't feel like I wasted any time or money.

The same amount of care for 1 of my rescue torts was $53..And my vet calls or e-mails me just to check up on how everyones doing. That's priceless to me.


----------



## goodsmeagol (Apr 19, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> My vet is awesome and I'm lucky to have him.He specializes in reptiles and is a tort freak as well.
> My last visit to him was for my beardie who wasn't looking to good.
> I had blood work done,fecal,de-wormed, and meds given to me for a whop'n $50.At that price, I don't feel like I wasted any time or money.
> 
> The same amount of care for 1 of my rescue torts was $53..And my vet calls or e-mails me just to check up on how everyones doing. That's priceless to me.



I hafta pay $50 just to walk in the door!


----------

